# Recommended trolling motor battery



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

What battery does everybody recommend for a 55lb riptide?
The Minn Kota site recommends a group31 however I'm not sure how heavy, etc. 
thanks


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

yep. What he asked.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I went to costco for my new batteries.
They sell marine/rv interstate batteries. They have a $15 core charge you get back when you bring in your old battery.

My group 27 were $80 each which was $20 cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe I'm running a Odyssey PC1200 on mine. It's really small and light. I had to modify my battery tray slightly to get a secure fit on it. It powers the TM just fine, but I usually don't use my TM for extended periods, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Optima Blue D34M


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

When looking at batteries you really need to look at the amp hour rating. That is going to tell you the capacity the battery has for storing energy. The higher the amp hour rating, the longer the battery will output power. I've run the group 31 blue top for about a year, on a 55lb'er. It does fine for a 6 hour day of fishing the glades, but for the weight, there are better options. I definitely would not want the group 34 if you are planning on using the trolling motor for a full day of fishin. Now if it's intermittent use and you want to keep the weight down, you would probably be ok with the 34.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Forcefed said:


> When looking at batteries you really need to look at the amp hour rating. That is going to tell you the capacity the battery has for storing energy. The higher the amp hour rating, the longer the battery will output power. I've run the group 31 blue top for about a year, on a 55lb'er. It does fine for a 6 hour day of fishing the glades, but for the weight, there are better options. I definitely would not want the group 34 if you are planning on using the trolling motor for a full day of fishin. Now if it's intermittent use and you want to keep the weight down, you would probably be ok with the 34.


That's why I went with the 34 because I don't troll much at all and plan on installing a minnkota DC charger to charge my trolling battery with my outboard.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

x2 on Costco's deep cycle batteries. They also pro-rate batteries that come back to them under a certain period so you pay less than new (in addition to the $15 core return).


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have heard very mixed reviews about optima batteries. 
There are only a few battery manufactures they just re-brand them like motor oil.

http://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

On another note what length shaft trolling motor should I get for my Shadowcast 18?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I have heard very mixed reviews about optima batteries.
> There are only a few battery manufactures they just re-brand them like motor oil.
> 
> http://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm


Yep, from what I read there are three manufacturers and one is Johnson Controls which I think is a sister company to Johnson/Evinrude. 
I have run Optimas on my boats and vehicles since they came out and never had an issue. I have one in my other boat, two in my current boat and two red tops in my Excursion that are all at least 4-6 years old and not an issue yet. The "new" Optimas are supposedly made out of recycled lead and are Hencho en Mexico and are the ones that people give bad reviews. If I have to buy another Optima I will make sure it is covered under warranty.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

I buy the Interstate GP27 deep cycle at Costco for my 55# thrust Minn Kota Terrova iPilot. This is the same motor as in your Riptide. I usually fish 3-4 hours on the trolling motor and seldom use more than 25% of the charge in the battery. Granted I am fishing North Texas lakes and usually on lower speeds but I could probably fish two full days on a single charge if I needed to.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks everybody. Looks like I'll give the Interstate from Costco a try. I've switched every battery I own in cars and boat to Interstate and have been happy. Now I've got to find somebody with a costco card!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

blackmagic1 said:


> Thanks everybody. Looks like I'll give the Interstate from Costco a try. I've switched every battery I own in cars and boat to Interstate and have been happy. Now I've got to find somebody with a costco card!


Pm me if you have a truck and ever come to fort myers or naples


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Pm me if you have a truck and ever come to fort myers or naples


Thanks for the offer. If Im need and down there I'll hit you up.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

OK. Seeing that I'm not a Costco member, but a Sam's Club member, what do you guys think about any of these? 
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/marine-batteries/3990113.cp?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6642


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Optima Blue D34M


x2 im running a blue top now for my cranking/dual battery and once my West Marine AGM tm battery goes I'll put one up front in replace of it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

blackmagic1 said:


> OK. Seeing that I'm not a Costco member, but a Sam's Club member, what do you guys think about any of these?
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/marine-batteries/3990113.cp?xid=hdr_locator_my-club_6642


Same thing


----------

